# Need Help



## allisa1 (Nov 18, 2009)

I am 27 year old and I am mother of one girl child, she is 4 years old. Now we want our second child and we are trying for this since last five month but I could not. Because of this we consult with doctor and have all test of me and my husband. There is nothing wrong with us. I am very tense with this. I wanna to know is there some special time for intercrossing after period time. My period date is 25. Pls help me in this I am looking hopefully to all of you.


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

I suggest you get the book Taking Charge of Your Fertility and starting to chart temperatures to see when the best time for conception is for YOU. It is very helpful!


----------



## sarahb918 (Dec 16, 2009)

I agree with reading Taking charge of Your Fertility. It would be hard for us to tell you how to time intercourse since we don't know how long your cycles run. The book will help you get to know your cycles and figure out how to better time things


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

or just have have sex every other day from the stop of your period to the start of the next


----------



## allisa1 (Nov 18, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaerynPearl* 
I suggest you get the book Taking Charge of Your Fertility and starting to chart temperatures to see when the best time for conception is for YOU. It is very helpful!

Thanks for this idea. Any suggestion for a good book. I wanna try this.


----------



## allisa1 (Nov 18, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarahb918* 
I agree with reading Taking charge of Your Fertility. It would be hard for us to tell you how to time intercourse since we don't know how long your cycles run. The book will help you get to know your cycles and figure out how to better time things









Its start from 25 and ended on 28 normally.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

The name of the book is Taking Charge of Your Fertility by Tony Weschler.


----------



## lakeruby (Jun 23, 2009)

I agree with this book recommendation!

Also, I just wanted to add that you should try to relax as much as possible! Get a massage, take lots of hot baths, listen to music, stretch-- whatever works for you!


----------

